# Question



## Danielle (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a 5 gallon tank that currently has 1 male mollie and 1 panda cory cat. Would a betta be an alright addition to the tank?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

i am actually not sure but there are a few sites on google that you could look at. Just type in betta tank mates or something like that. I have put some sites below. Just copy and paste them into your website box thing.

Aquatics unlimited 


Bettas are Better 


Fish Junkies 

Hope this helps!!! :fish: :fish:


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

I had to go out and buy my betta his own tank just today. I had him in with my platys for over a month. He seemed very peaceful for the first 2-3 weeks then gradually he became more aggressive.

Kay


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

yeah you have to watch them every so often to see if he is attacking your other fish in the tank. and also look at the other fish to see if they have been attacked


----------



## Phillies804 (Nov 27, 2005)

You can put a betta in with these fish but it is not recommended especially in such a small tank. You may want to look at getting a bigger tank or just putting the betta in a tank by itself.

Henry


----------

